# Dog cooling mats



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Concerned about this forecast of 40 degrees C especially with my 2 cribos. Just seen some videos on dog cooling mats. 

Would they work for snakes? If you put a RUB on one would it reduce the temperature inside the RUB? 

A few degrees could be crucial but I’m not sure how these things work. Anybody tried one? Cheers


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

John Hufton said:


> Concerned about this forecast of 40 degrees C especially with my 2 cribos. Just seen some videos on dog cooling mats.
> 
> Would they work for snakes? If you put a RUB on one would it reduce the temperature inside the RUB?
> 
> A few degrees could be crucial but I’m not sure how these things work. Anybody tried one? Cheers


 It's going to be speculation as I think you may be the first and only one to have tried it. The seem to get activated by the weight of the dog putting pressure on the gel that's inside them. Would your snake have enough weigh to trigger it? (no experience with Cribos, I know they get reasonably large, but may possibly lack the bulk that a large boa or python may have)

Most are reasonably priced at around £7 - £20, so it's not a great loss if your snake doesn't make use of it. You could always use it yourself to cool down by laying on it


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

I think you’d be better putting the mat in the viv or tub, the weight of the snake coiled up would probably be enough to make it work


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have used these mats for myself and whilst they are good they only keep you cool for a very short amount of time. They take the heat away from you and then the mat seems to get warm. Maybe they have improved since I last used one.


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

You’re right. Cold for a short while only. Warmed up in just a few minutes. Anyway, the cribos survived. Kept them in the bottom room in the house. Relief!


----------

